# newsyslog + sphinx search



## Mayhem30 (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm not able to find any information on how to add textproc/sphinxsearch to newsyslog.conf

Is this the correct way to add it in? This is based purely on how httpd & nginx are currently added in.

```
/var/log/sphinxsearch/*.log  640  4  *  $W1D0 GJB  /opt/sphinx/searchd.pid 30
```


----------

